# Northern Maine



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

TEX here the wife and I are tryin t move back home, anyone know of any good employment in northern Maine. Im a firefighter for over 9 yrs now and can do pretty much anything. thanks for plowsite and let is snow man


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

In Caribou....Man things are kinda crappy here. They shut three of the mills down so far this year. I heared something the day on the news about a company in Eagle lake closing all three of there locations. They are devolping that huge peice of land in Moosehead. I was a dispatcher for a trucking company called Tracy's Express, they went belly up and I went to the unemployment line. I was doing Repo's on the side for myelf, now I do it fulltime. Good luck!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

ya its tough........the wife jsut sent in an app for a good job but im still lookin.......


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

what do you do?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

keep looking you will find something eventually.

coming home eh?

we all come home eventually. ive done it three times now. lol


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

LOL came home 3 times thats great.

Im a firefighter/EMT


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't ya know, Maine is a Black Hole. I too have come back here 3 times. Lived in AZ, MI, and FL.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't come back to MI, you really be suffering, trust me on this one.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

RepoMan207;611894 said:


> Didn't ya know, Maine is a Black Hole. I too have come back here 3 times. Lived in AZ, MI, and FL.


i basically cross between lasvegas and maine.
half my family is in vegas, half in maine.

lived in utah, miss, tex, n.carolina, del, nh, 
after a while i think you kind of realize they all have good points and bad.
Money in maine is harder to make but i like the atmosphere better than some other states.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well im still waiting for something............


----------



## 4Seasonsmgt (Dec 15, 2008)

I live in caribou, Me and there is not to many jobs open but do check with soderberg const. they always have openings for stuff.


----------

